# remplacement OS X par Linux ?



## jjcm2 (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour permettre à ma femme d'utiliser 3 "vieux Mac Book" de 2008/2009 dans sa classe , avec ses élèves, nous souhaiterions remplacer l'OS X (version 10.5.8) par une version de Linux. Est-ce possible ? Pourriez vous m'indiquer une technique pas trop compliquée pour y parvenir ?
D'avance merci


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

avant toute chose, il faut connaître l’identité et la configuration des ordinateurs :


suivant la quantité de RAM et l’âge des machines, on peut imaginer de mettre des versions +/- récentes ou sophistiquées de Linux ;
en fonction de la nature des machines, on peut aussi se faire une idée de la difficulté : avant d’installer Linux, on doit toujours vérifier si tel ou tel composant (carte graphique, carte réseau…) est bien pris en charge _ou pas_.

Ceci étant, Linux Mint, XUbuntu, LUbuntu, ce genre de distributions assez légères fera sans doute l’affaire.


----------



## jjcm2 (25 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour
Merci pour votre réponse positive. Je vais essayer d'être le plus précis possible. Pour ce qui est de l'âge de la machine, cela reste hypothétique. Je dirai avant 2010.
Voici les infos recueillies directement sur le mac Book. Toutes ces infos sont un peu hermétiques pour moi.

version du système  Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
version du noyau  Darwin 9.8.0
Volume de démarrage Macintoch HD

Processeur 2 GHz Intel core 2 Duo

Logement memoire 
Bank 0/DIMMO 1 Go  DDR2 SDRAM 667 Mhz
Bank 1/DIMM1 1 Go  DDR2 SDRAM 667 Mhz

Carte Vidéo Intel GMA X3100
Vram totale 144 Mo
Fournisseur Intel  (0x8086)
Ecran LCD 1280 x 800 
Couleurs 32 bits

Carte Airport Externe (0x14E4, 0x88)
Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil  Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.22)

En espérant que nous parviendrons à trouver une solution et que ces informations puissent vous être utiles
Cordialement
Jc


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2021)

jjcm2 a dit:


> Voici les infos recueillies directement sur le mac Book. Toutes ces infos sont un peu hermétiques pour moi.


Bonjour,
Tu pourrais donner le modèle exact tel qu'il apparait sur ces écrans : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203001
Soit sous la forme *MacBook (xx pouces, yyyy)*, soit *MacBookXX,Y* (les deux sont équivallents)


----------



## jjcm2 (25 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour
Merci pour l'intérêt que vous portez à mon questionnement.
En cliquant sur le lien "à propos de ce Mac", voici les infos qui apparaissent :
Mac Os X version 10.5.8
Processeur 2 Ghz Intel Core Duo
Memoire 2 Go 667  DR2 SDRAM
Disque de démarrage Macintosh HD
Pour le reste j'ai essayé de tout mettre dans un POST précédent
d'avance merci


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2021)

jjcm2 a dit:


> Pour le reste j'ai essayé de tout mettre dans un POST précédent



C'est bien mais tu as mis tout sauf le plus utile  , le modèle c'est ce qui est en surbrillance dans cet exemple :


----------



## jjcm2 (25 Septembre 2021)

Rebonjour
Hélas, j'ai mis tout ce qui apparaît à l'écran. Il n'y a aucune information de ce type sur la page nommée. Où est-ce que je peux trouver ces informations ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2021)

jjcm2 a dit:


> Hélas, j'ai mis tout ce qui apparaît à l'écran. Il n'y a aucune information de ce type sur la page nommée. Où est-ce que je peux trouver ces informations ?


Depuis le Bureau, tu maintiens pressée la touche *alt* et tu fais un clic sur , tu sélectionneras Informations système qui t'affichera cette fenêtre...




...avec la référence surlignée on connaîtra le modèle exact en allant ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201300 ...il y a d'autres façons avec le n° de série ou via le Terminal, mais là on va au plus simple.


----------



## jjcm2 (26 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour
Encore merci pour votre patience.
J'espère avoir trouvé grâce à vos informations :
-Nom du modèle MacBook

Identifiant du modèle  MacBook  3,1
Nom du processeur Intel Core Duo
Vitesse du processeur  2 ghz
Nombre de processeurs 1
Nombre de coeurs 2
Cache de niveau 2 : 4 Mo
Vitesse du bus  800 Mhz
Version de la ROM au demarrage MB31.008E.B02
Version SMC (système)  1.24f3
Numero de série du systeme W874633UZ65
UUID du materiel  3B711663D-EAC5-5C97-957B-6769B281D714
Capteur de mouvement brusque : 
Etat : activé

D'avance merci


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est bien mais tu as mis tout sauf le plus utile  , le modèle c'est ce qui est en surbrillance dans cet exemple :


La présentation de _À propos de ce Mac_ était un peu différente sur les OS avant Lion.



jjcm2 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Encore merci pour votre patience.
> J'espère avoir trouvé grâce à vos informations :
> -Nom du modèle MacBook
> ...



Il s’agit d’un MacBook *fin 2007*, blanc. DDR2 667 MHz. Intel GMA X3100.


Les spécifications techniques : https://support.apple.com/kb/SP12?

Et aussi ici : https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...-2.0-white-13-late-2007-santa-rosa-specs.html

Le processeur Intel est un T7300. (ça peut être important chez les pingouins)

Pour Mac OS en théorie on peut monter jusqu’à Lion mais ça n’a pas grand intérêt. Pour Linux, je ne sais pas. Privilégier une distribution légère mais surtout qui supporte encore ce hardware d’un autre temps. Pas simple.


Maintenant que la machine est bien identifiée, tu peux t’adresser là-bas : https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=2022859

Chez nous, il y a ce sujet qui donne quelques pistes : https://forums.macg.co/threads/passer-a-linux-pour-faire-tourner-des-machines-obsoletes.1307524/


----------



## jjcm2 (26 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour
Vraiment merci pour votre rapidité et disponibilité
Je vais me rendre aux deux adresses proposées en espérant "trouver des pistes de solution" avec un matériel un peu "hors d'âge"
Cordialement


----------



## Unix user (12 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Si vous cherchez toujours, vous pouvez installer sur votre matériel du Debian avec un environnement de bureau léger type LXDE ou XFCE. Il me semble que l'on peut choisir à l'installation de la distribution. https://www.debian.org/CD/live/index.fr.html#live-install-stable


----------

